# How Big Is Yours?



## Toby_H (Nov 14, 2010)

I have an '08 Arg B&W Tegu and at only 28 months old it is 50" long (tip of nose to tip of tail) and ranges in weight between 10~12 pounds. He's a whole lot of Lizard...

For those of you that have Extreme Giant Tegus that are at or nearing adult size... how big is yours?


----------



## Kingwolf26 (Dec 2, 2010)

my guy marble is a 09 extreme and when I got him in april he was 26 inches and now he is close to or is 3 feet. I think i have a pic


----------



## slideaboot (Dec 3, 2010)

I have an extreme from this year (2010) and he's 3 feet and a few pounds...he's pretty much a beast.


----------



## Kingwolf26 (Dec 5, 2010)

how did a 2010 get to 3 feet already? thats too amazing. What month did you get him and was he a baby, like 12 inches long when you got him? If not, he is not a 2010


----------



## tora (Dec 5, 2010)

I think he was born July/August sometime. 
I don't think Bobby would lie LOL. Plus, he got him when he was still green headed. I think he would know if he was a 2010 or not. 

Plus, it's not that hard to believe, my 2010 _normal_ is just 3 inches shy of being 3 feet.


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2010)

Indeed. Extremes grow especially fast and I'm told some yearlings that don't hibernate during their first winters can push four feet. As the man said, they're beasts.

My 2010 extreme is not quite Aesop big, but he's pushing 30" even though he's been slowing down these last few weeks. He was less than half that size when I got him on 31 August.


----------



## slideaboot (Dec 5, 2010)

Aesop's definitely a 2010...from the Blizard / Sugar pairing. He was born right around July 6th, 2010 (about 5 months ago). He wasn't any larger than any of the other hatchlings, I'd assume. He's just never slowed down since I got him. If you check the the Extreme Giant forum, under author "Slideaboot", you'll find some growth-progress pics of him. I'll take some updated ones later. It's been a while.


----------



## Kingwolf26 (Dec 5, 2010)

Wow, what are you people feeding those lizards? I feed my little guy almost everyday, since I am not letting him brumate this year, growth reasons. I feed him either tilapia or ground turkey with some or no calcium and he has been eating the mice that the snakes wont eat. heres some progress pics and if you notice the gray textured rectangle under him


----------



## slideaboot (Dec 5, 2010)

I feed ground turkey 5 days a week and an adult mouse twice a week. I never messed around with any bugs or anything--he just grew too fast to have to deal with them (fine with me--I hate dealing with those creepy crawlies--they get everywhere).

I sometimes rotate some ground chicken gizzard / hearts in there, just to mix it up.


----------



## CaseyUndead (Dec 5, 2010)

My 08 black and white is about 45", I just tried to measure him today


----------



## Kingwolf26 (Dec 8, 2010)

To slideabout... do you give him any supplements besides calcium, like cod liver oil or reptile vitamins? I do think mine is 09 cause i got him in march, but he was like 2 feet. Maybe he was brumated


----------



## slideaboot (Dec 8, 2010)

Yeah, I give him cod liver oil. In fact, the week that I DIDN'T give him cod liver, he got impacted. He's recovering now, but I WHOLEHEARTEDLY recommend using cod liver oil--it's got tons of great vitamins and really seems to help them with digestion / defecation. 

By the way, I got a new Extreme female yesterday from Bobby that's pretty tiny (14 inches--she's been in hibernation since August). I tried taking a picture that shows how small the new female is in comparison to Aesop (while Aesop was in his enclosure--so it's not the best shot, but will give you an idea about Aes's size.) You can really see his girth and size...it's pretty amazing for a 5 month old lizard. 

Here's a link to the thread with the picture (it's the 3rd pic down).

http://www.tegutalk.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=13&t=8438


----------



## slideaboot (Dec 8, 2010)

Here are a couple pics of Aes for size reference. That cage is 2 feet deep, to put things into perspective.


----------



## Kingwolf26 (Dec 9, 2010)

my 3 footer already had jowls and his adult male bumps behind his legs. What do you think that means?


----------



## slideaboot (Dec 9, 2010)

Well...it's a male, yeah? I think Aesop, though big, is still too young to have those features as of yet. Soon enough, though.


----------



## Toby_H (Feb 13, 2011)

Does anyone here have pics of their adult Extreme Giants? (besides Bobby of course )


----------



## Ace (Mar 8, 2011)

Lacuna is 32 inches now, and she's an Extreme Giant. She's an '09 though, and she hibernated her first year.


----------



## slideaboot (Mar 8, 2011)

I find it really interesting how different every tegu is with regard to hibernation and growth. Aesop is a 2010 and is closing in on 4 feet (he's about 42+ inches right now). Of course, he only got this big by not hibernating...


----------



## Varanus K.Face (Apr 30, 2011)

I am going to measure jackson for you guys tonight. I know youve seen pics, but exact measurements are better  he will be 7 years old this summer, and can put down a jumbo rat with ease (although I dont usually feed him large meals, he usually eats 3 or 4 mediums every 2 days, with various other food items on the days in between)


----------



## reptastic (Apr 30, 2011)

Storm is almost 28" im hoping he hits 3' before hibernation and at the rate he is eating i think he will lol


----------



## TheTeguGurl (Apr 30, 2011)

Well my male isnt from bobby his hatching date I believe was in 2009 and he is pushing 53in now


----------



## slideaboot (May 1, 2011)

sarefina said:


> Well my male isnt from bobby his hatching date I believe was in 2009 and he is pushing 53in now



You have an Extreme that isn't from Bobby? Where'd you get it, I'm curious?


----------



## TheTeguGurl (May 1, 2011)

I got him from a lady that was afraid of him. Here in my local area.. I dont know where she got him..


----------



## Kingwolf26 (May 1, 2011)

well its probably from bobby indirectly like mine depending on how old it is and how long ago bobby has been breeding giants


----------



## TheTeguGurl (May 1, 2011)

Could be i have no idea! I have heard of other ppl selling Extreme giants other then just Bobby!

I believe he is almost 3 yrs old!


----------



## Kingwolf26 (May 2, 2011)

My Marble is about 3' 6 or 7 and already pretty heavy. I got him from a reptile store here in town for 250. I never heard of his type till i really went into this giant forum, only to find out what I was playing with. Well he is going to work with me today, so that we can hang in the park afterwards, get some sun


----------



## Jefroka (May 4, 2011)

sarefina said:


> I got him from a lady that was afraid of him. Here in my local area.. I dont know where she got him..



Bobby's not that scary! 


...Jefroka


----------



## TheTeguGurl (May 4, 2011)

HAHA I know Bobby isnt scarey... No I got my male when he was just alittle over 18in.. The lady had bought him and never did anything with him, so everytime she went to put her hand in the tank he would charge her and huff at her.. So I bought him from her brought him home waited for a wk or so.. and he tamed down right away. He is the biggest baby ever![attachment=2435]:heart:my big man is so sweet


----------

